# Damn!!! Now THIS is a portable SHTF water filter!!!!!!!



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I can't even imagine the price but this thing is insane...

https://www.ampac1.com/products/sea...able-watermakers/mini-solar-water-filter.html

I'm guessing $5,000. I might give them a call just to satisfy my curiosity. I just kept looking for filters that also kill viruses and came across it. I also came across a more down to Earth one that kills viruses but I'm very sad to find out that it is no longer being produced because of the difficulty of getting one of the ingredients that was used in it, it's called Aquapail. Wow I would have bought a few Aquapails if they were still around (only for critical emergency use, not everyday use)...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FYI, the AquaPail is no longer available. They stopped making them. Any still for sale went up like 50% or more.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> FYI, the AquaPail is no longer available. They stopped making them. Any still for sale went up like 50% or more.


I couldn't find WHY they are discontinued, aside from one recall 4 years ago due to zeolite leaking through the final screen. Do you have any more info on this filter, Kauboy?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Any still for sale went up like 50% or more.


I can't find any for sale at all, even at an inflated price. If you know of any place they are for sale please let me know, thanks. Or even if you know of a similar type of filter, i can't find anything like it at all. YEARS ago my local health food store had this cool filter for sale it was see thru glass, it had many layers of different types of sands & rocks...back then i really didn't care about water filters so I didn't pay it much mind, I just remember that at the time I thought it would look cool on a counter top. I wish someone at the store could remember what the name was. This was easily 10 years ago and I remember it was in the $300 range.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this

https://www.facebook.com/AquaPail/

will lead you to this

https://www.facebook.com/AquaPail/

which will lead you here to purchase

Water Filter System and Water Filters for Water Purification @ Coldstream Industries


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks MM. Looks like the Sagan Filters (sold by Coldstream Industries) have replaced the AquaPail. They're pricey, $189.00 for a 3 gal filter that's good for filtering only 500 gal of water.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Thanks MM, unfortunately a far cry from Aquapail though, I think I'm gonna start hounding them with emails and beg them to bring it back into production. You see when I found Aquapail I got exposed to the 'Kills Viruses' argument. The gentlemen in my posted Youtube video claims that all the gravity filters that claim to kill/block viruses are totally bogus claims...he says Aquapail was the only one because Aquapail 'Kills' viruses. He says unless you kill a virus with UV, or iodine, etc you need desalination or RO level filtering to block viruses because they are too small. So that is why i really really wanted that Aquapail it is a true virus killing purifier. Hopefully I don't open a can of worms I wasn't trying to, some argue that Big Berkey blocks viruses.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

What do u guys think of this one...

http://www.amazon.com/General-Ecology-First-Water-Purifier/dp/B0009RP8T2

Not as a common use filter but as a designated hardcore, worst of the worst water conditions filter? I want at least one filter that I'd be willing to use in a disgusting pond in Africa or something like that. Each filter filters 150 gallons, replacement filters are $53, not bad. I like that it doesn't have iodine in it. Supposing I had to use it for several days or a couple weeks even, it wouldn't be good to be consuming a lot of iodine. I should also look into UV devices...we've only talked about it so far but me and a friend are thinking about doing a really exotic vacation somewhere, along with some hiking.

EDIT...found out there's a newer improved version...

http://www.amazon.com/General-Ecolo...p/B00AI91958/ref=cm_cr_getr_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

What do u guys think of this one...

Amazon.com : General Ecology First Need XL Water Purifier : Camping Water Filters : Sports & Outdoors

Not as a common use filter but as a designated hardcore, worst of the worst water conditions filter? I want at least one filter that I'd be willing to use in a disgusting pond in Africa or something like that. Each filter filters 150 gallons, replacement filters are $53, not bad. I like that it doesn't have iodine in it. Supposing I had to use it for several days or a couple weeks even, it wouldn't be good to be consuming a lot of iodine. I should also look into UV devices...we've only talked about it so far but me and a friend are thinking about doing a really exotic vacation somewhere, along with some hiking.

EDIT...found out there's a newer improved version...

http://www.amazon.com/General-Ecolo...p/B00AI91958/ref=cm_cr_getr_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8

EDIT...Ok i'm just spit balling now so feel free to ignore me lol, how about this guy...

http://www.amazon.com/Grayl-Quest-T...?ie=UTF8&qid=1460949849&sr=8-1&keywords=GRAYL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just purchased a Katadyn Pocket microfilter on Ebay. They are finally below 300.00. They are the S&^%. I now have the Katadyn and a MSR sweetwater with a new filter. Bring on the apocalypse!!!!


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Just purchased a Katadyn Pocket microfilter on Ebay. They are finally below 300.00.


Let me know when this baby falls under $300 lol

Katadyn® Expedition Water Filter


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

And I have a winner!! It's the General Ecology Structured Matrix technology, which is in the First Need purifiers. Here's an old but cool video...






Filters are very expensive but I believe I found the best (short of desalinators),

https://generalecology.com/category/portable


----------

